# Well, we got us two LGDs



## LoneOakGoats (Dec 5, 2013)

They are brother & sister, 1 year old, and 1/2 Pyrenees 1/2 Anatolian. The male is neutered and the female will be spayed in 2 weeks.  They have been with goats their entire life.  We decided we'd keep them here at our house instead of the pasture where the goats are located.  We wanted to introduce the goats slowly.  They are in a large corral, we started off with just one goat in with them.  Everything went great.  The next day, we added another goat.  Again, everything went great!  The goats were scared at first and didn't want anything to do with the dogs.  They seem to be one big happy family now.  My grandson named the male Spike and we decided on Maggie for the female.  They are absolutely wonderful with children.  It seems like I've been holding my breath waiting on something bad to happen. But, so far - so good.   The only negatives I've have is, 1) they have jumped up on me a time or two and 2) they have never had a collar on.  When they jumped up, I told them no and they stopped.  But, they do try to jump up on me when I first go out into the corral.  The collar issue, I'm slowly introducing them to a collar.  They act like they are terrified of it.  I need to be able to collar them for vet visits, etc. We're still working on that one.
Anyway, I'm thrilled to have them and will be introducing the rest of the herd very soon.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 5, 2013)

Congratulations on the new additions.  I'm sure everything will be fine.
We had goats with no dog for a while.  In that scenario it does take some "getting used to" on the goats part.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Welcome to the wonderful world of livestock guardians!
Great job on the introductions. 
So where are the pics???????


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Dec 6, 2013)

We are in the middle of an ice storm here in Texas.  Think I'll wait till it warms up just a bit to get the pictures.   They are an absolute joy.  We built a shelter & put hay in for warmth.  They were all snuggled in there together!  It warms my heart to see how they have bonded.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh that's right.. y'all getting some bad weather! We will be at 75 today your weather will come our way next week.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 6, 2013)

I really need to quit reading this forum since I'm jealous again.   Just kidding of course and Congratulations.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)

Mike CHS said:


> I really need to quit reading this forum since I'm jealous again.   Just kidding of course and Congratulations.



Mike I cannot wait til you get yours!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 9, 2013)

My LGDs do not wear collars in the pastures, only when we go to the vet or for a walk. A friend lost her LGD when it went over a fence and got hung on a t-post. I had a really close call with my two BCs playing with each other when they were pups and getting her sisters collar caught over her canine teeth. If I hadn't been there I would have lost a puppy.  Also had a goat do the same to another goat; got thier horn under the collar when it went to butt her.; again it was lucky that I was there. 

My LGDs have microchips and a hot wire so hopefully not getting out and not getting lost, but collars can pose a hazard to working dogs.


----------

